# Mini Mules



## ponyarab (May 7, 2009)

Thought I would post on the forum to see how popular the mini mules are in your area? I am in Texas and I was talking to someone the other day and told them I was interested in breeding for some mini mules and they told me not to waste my time because no one wants them so thought I would see what others thought. I know here in Texas there are a few of us that are planning on showing ours at the shows and I believe the interest will grow at the shows like it has done with the miniature donkeys.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 8, 2009)

I have a waiting list for mine (and I just started!) and a donkey breeder in IN, who will place who-ever I don't sell into a show home. I'm in IL where there are no donkey shows, but there are in the surrounding states. As you know, my first one just hit the ground (running!) and I like him so much, I don't want to sell him!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 8, 2009)

I also have a waiting list for hinny's. I seem to be the only one who breeds for them, but everyone who meets one of mine sure falls in love fast. Hinnys are not easy to breed for




and are rather rare in the miniature world. Shawna sure would be disagreeing with your friend, she has some BEAUTIFUL mules,






(go Kilroy go!!!






)with very differant colors. Go back through some old threads and you will find some of hers. (or I am sure if she gets on here..she will post some)





Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (May 8, 2009)

The reason that "no one wants them" is because they aren't breedable! When I've seen them on sales boards, they are usually priced like the mini geldings, really cheap (there was a matched pair, 6 yo. trained to harness, that had done parades and what-not for $1000 in Tennessee). I love my little mini mule (I've told her she's first in my herd, and first in my heart) but I fear I may be the first person in her life that tries to understand her, not just drag her into things. If you haven't got tons of patience, you do not want a mule!


----------



## minimule (May 8, 2009)

Everyone loves my little mules. I was offered $2500 for my Wylie because she is adorable, small and a palomino with LOTS of personality. I turned them down because she is very anti-dog



and they wanted her to be a backyard pet with their little dogs. Wasn't the best situation for her so nope!

I've sold several of mine for decent money. I won't just give them away like most folks do with them. If they don't want to pay for it....it ain't leaving here. Unfortunately, most of the mini mules I've seen offered for sale are listed at less than $500. It's hard to get more than that when those are available.

The folks I've heard that don't like the minis think they are useless. You can't ride them so why bother. They don't realize you can pack smaller amounts on them and they eat much less than the larger counterparts. The ones I have sold are in family homes that love them and enjoy their antics. One is a pro at turning off the gas to their house



.

Another problem I've seen is folks that just want to breed for mini mules don't put the time and effort into trying to breed for quality. I'm picky about my mares that I breed to Kilroy. Someone locally wanted to breed to Kilroy but didn't want to pay my stud fee. She bought her own jack and bred her mares. She had a really nice molly and the others had issues (underbites, crooked legs, roachy backs). If you're going to do this, BREED FOR QUALITY!

You also have to work with the mules to give them their basics. People don't understand that mules are not stubborn just very smart.

I could go on and on but I'll stop now. I won't post all my mules either....too many! But this is Memphis, our little girl from this year. At not quite a month old, she is just hitting 21". She loves her hugs and kisses and pretty much demands I play with her and NOT that little short eared boy next door.











If you'd like to see all of our babies to date, just go to my website and check out the mini mules page. Everyone is on there.


----------



## Bonny (May 9, 2009)

I AM A MULE LOVER!!!

I may Breed Bonny next year for a 2011 mule, have to wait and see.

In the mean time I Love my Molly and she loves me! I agree they are not stubborn just very smart and very affectionate.

Molly pic......


----------



## ponyarab (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's. I enjoyed seeing the pictures of your mules. I certainly agree with you "Minimule" that if people are going to do this they sure need to breed for quality. I have 1 mini gelded mule that I've been working with since January as he was not handled well so it is taking quite a while to get him gentled and trusting. Below is a picture of him.


----------



## minimule (May 10, 2009)

He looks like a good stocky boy. Once you win him over and he settles....he'd make a great driving mule.


----------

